# Seniors running drug cartel out of area rest homes



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

This is too funny!!!!!!!! :tounge_smile:

------------------------------------------------------

Seniors running drug cartel out of area rest homes

BUZZ EXCLUSIVE!

JackMcGonnigal, 82, was arrested trying to transport Viagra into the US. Bust at US-Canadian border on April 1st uncovers truth

CARTEL, page 3

A joint group comprised of officers from the ATF, United States border patrol, Canadian Royal Mounted Police and the Massachusetts multi-jurisdictional drug task force busted a major drug ring, operating out of southeastern Massachusetts, when one of the group's drug runners was caught attempting to cross the border from Canada into the United States. Police also arrested a number of senior citizens, local to the area, they believe are a part of the drug ring.

Figures released by the law enforcement officials show that the group, calling themselves the Silver Panthers of Shangri La, stockpiled 500 prescription bottles of Viagra, 600 bottles of Levitra, and 285 bottles of Cialis, and various numbers of bottles for prescriptions of Coumadin, Norvasc, Fosamax, Plavix and Digoxin. Also found across the group's multiple locations were three pallets of Just For Men hair color, crates of Centrum Silver, boxes of Axe body spray, pants that belt around the chest and ˆapper dresses. Ocers arrested Jack McGonnigal, 82, of Barry Bonds Retirement Home in Norton as he attempted to cross over the US-Canada border, into Vermont, in a secluded area far away fromany prying eyes.



> Also arrested, during raids on local nursing homes, were Janet Taylor, 83, Elizabeth Leigh, 79, Sam Hudson, 81, Rock Elliott, 81, Audrey Fletcher, 87, Louise Hepburn, Sammy Roth, 86, David Hagar, 89, Kevin Benning, 77, Allison Spacey, 84, and Anna Murray, 90, of žBarry Bonds Retirement Home.
> 
> All were charged with drug tracking, narcotics smuggling, possession of drugs or alcohol, possession of drugs or alcohol with intent to distribute and resisting arrest.


http://thebuzznewspapers.com/pdfs/NBuzz.pdf


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> pants that belt around the chest


ROFL


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I'm still trying to figure out if it's a joke or not... sounds a little far fetched


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This was a plot of a Simpsons episode.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm calling shenanigans on this...The major media outlets would of picked up on this immediately. If it didn't really happen it should of.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> I'm calling shenanigans on this...The major media outlets would of picked up on this immediately. If it didn't really happen it should of.


:beer_yum:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Seems like a flacid attempt at sticking it to the naive....However if its true they may get a stiff sentence.


----------

